# Berlin Layout



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

A friend I have in Denmark sent me this link I thought some would find it interesting it is the largest layout in the world.

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/


Joe


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Obviously they get by with a LOT of help from their friends.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is huge, search out threads we have a few on it.
One posted pictures from his visit there.

I like the animation. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

It's exciting and amazing to see what they have actually been able to make there over the years. Your post inspired me to look back at the layout again and I stumbled upon their 'Weekly Report' site. It's quite out-of-date but there are many posts there that show the small details and design progress of scenes. A pretty neat resource:

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/exhibit/weekly-reports/year-9/article/weekly-report-no-422-cw-48/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hasten to add, it's in Hamburg, not Berlin.


----------

